# Tripod



## GBusardo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,  
I have come to the conclusion that alot of my problems with taking pictures of my pens comes down to not being able to keep my hands from moving (shaking?) when I click the shutter. I have an old Canon AE1 that I know I can kick up the shutter speed, and/or manually focus, and eliminate that problem. I can pick the "action" mode,on the digital camera, but it does not seem to help. I am guessing it could be a focus problem, but the instuction book says to point the camera at a larger item within the field of view.  That don't help when you are taking a picture of a pen.  If I were to buy a tripod, I am thinking the action of me clicking the shutter will screw up the picture anyways.  The camera does not accept a cable. Any suggestions?  Below is  the last picture I took. I tried to steady my arms on the back of a chair. The camera is a HP Photosmart E327.






Thanks


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have never used a HP camera but if it has a self timer, 
the one you use so you can take a picture of your self. 
That's the trick to eliminate shutter shutter. 
I use it all the time on my Canon for just that reason.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 12, 2006)

Good idea, the timer and a tripod together. As soon as I can, I'll stop at a bigbox and pick one up
Thanks


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

It always worked for me.


----------



## ToolRest (Nov 12, 2006)

That photo looks pretty good to me, but if anything I would suspect the focus rather than shake. According to the manual (http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmisc/vac/us/product_pdfs/1145683.pdf) the closest focus on macro is 0.6m. That's going to cover a fairly wide area on most digital cameras which seem to have quite wide-angle lenses.

Here is something you could try before you buy a tripod. Find something to rest the camera on, such as one of those grain bags you pop in the microwave to heat for treating aches and pains. Take a pic with the selftimer and see if you get a better result.

Having said that, a tripod is a great accessory to have anyway. It allows you to play with backgrounds, lighting and generally compose the picture with the camera in one place.

I am assuming that you have not introduced problems due to digital zoom and any digital manipulation and compression.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Nov 13, 2006)

I can say from my own experience that having a tripod makes all the difference for me when I'm taking shots of stationary objects up close with a macro lens.  I did invest is a rather pricey tripod and ballhead.  But then I needed something sturdy to support my Nikon D2H - a heavy DSLR camera.

Before I got my tripod I tried taking shots up close with my macro lens, and they all came out fuzzy.  Once I got my tripod, everything was clear.  I was really impressed with the difference.

Another advantage of a tripod is when you have your camera set up for a shot, you can repeat it for additional pictures.  Thus, if you have multiple pens you want to take pictures of, you just swap the next pen in place, then click the shutter.  A real time saver.  A tripod also allows you to take longer expousures that you could never take by hand.  

My challenge now is to learn about lighting and setting up the subject for an appealing picture.  

What I would suggest is taking your camera in to the store that has a suitable tripod for it and trying it out to see if there is a difference in picture quality before you buy one. 

John


----------



## gerryr (Nov 13, 2006)

Having been a professional photographer quite a few years ago, I would never try to photograph something like a pen without a tripod.  I would recommend getting the heaviest weight tripod you can afford.  The super light ones are flimsy and wobbly.  You can also hang a weight on them to increase the stability.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 13, 2006)

I take all of my pictures with a tripod and timer... otherwise when I push the button, I also push the camera...


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks againg to everyone for your suggestions!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Having been a professional photographer quite a few years ago, I would never try to photograph something like a pen without a tripod.  I would recommend getting the heaviest weight tripod you can afford.  The super light ones are flimsy and wobbly.  You can also hang a weight on them to increase the stability.



I spent many years of my life as a professional photographer also. While I agree with you on a couple points, (use a tripod & heavy duty is better) I am a fan of lightweight tripods also. My reasoning is that a light weight tripod is better than no tripod. I was a journalist and spent little time in a studio. If you didn't carry something, you didn't have access to it. Small foldable tripods are often the make-it-or-break-it tool when it comes to finishing an assignment or not. I recently purchased a small foldable t-pod for my digi cam that fits neatly inside a belt pouch. It will save the day for those times when the big and heavy artillery isn't available.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 14, 2006)

Frank,
I agree that a lightweight tripod is better than nothing, but if you're only going to buy one, I still recommend at least a medium duty one.  I didn't work in a studio, my work was all outdoors and I carried a Gitzo for years strapped to my backpack full of gear.  It was heavy, but it was also highly adjustable and built like a tank.  I don't have that one anymore, gave it to a friend to use with his 8x10 view camera, but I still have three including one of those tabletop toys.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 14, 2006)

I think a tripod is like the first thing you should buy after you get a camera, no the third a case is second, ah no rechargable batteries are second, a tripod is third, no wait a.. never mind.[]
Just take lots and lots of pictures.

Good Luck


----------



## btboone (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Having been a professional photographer quite a few years ago, I would never try to photograph something like a pen without a tripod.  I would recommend getting the heaviest weight tripod you can afford.  The super light ones are flimsy and wobbly.  You can also hang a weight on them to increase the stability.



I prefer a beefy tripod too.  []





<br />


----------



## gerryr (Nov 14, 2006)

Now that's a tripod![]


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 14, 2006)

lol Does that tripod double as a chop saw stand? Talk about sturdy!!
 I will probably go for the light weight tripod,  cost is a huge consideration.  By the way, I got that camera as a birthday gift in October and I am still on the original batteries.  I had to have taken at least 60 pictures with the flash with it.  The rechargable ones are sitting in a drawer till I need them. 
Thanks to everyone for their input


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 15, 2006)

I have four tripodes of different height.
Never paid more than a dollar for them at a flea market.
The largest for a video camera cost me a quarter.
Also if you are taking a lot of picture and your camera has a video out feature you can hook it up to a T./V&gt; and frame it on the screen.It is a lot easier than looking in the cameras  view screen.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 15, 2006)

Flea market?   Great idea! thanks!!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2006)

Although it looks like your answer has been found. I have several suggestions. I offer these manily for those that need to take the best picture they can without being able to set up all there equipment.
1. you can decrease movement by properly bracing your body. think of how you would stand if you where expecting someone to try and push you over. and you will be close enough.
2. place your elbows/upper arms against your stomach/chest.(this one easier to show than tell) the idea is to anchor you hands to your body as much as possible. note the movment of your breathing is still transfered to the camera. but the movment of your pulse or shaky hands is lessened.
3. take a deep breath and exhale. press the shutter during the exhale. don't know just why this one works but it does. also lesens the effect of transfering your breathing to the camera using suggestion number two above.
4. many sports or nature photographers use an unipod rather than a tripod. basically an unipod is a stick that you can set you camera on top of. it dampens a lot of movment but requires that you hold onto the camera for balance. it is favored for times when mobility is important. but in our case one can be fashioned from a broom handle or any other item that is handy. the camera does not necessarily need to attach to it. hold the camera with your fingers and hold the top of the stick with what is left of that hand. takes some coordination at first but works very well once you get it all together.
5. I will ad the suggestion you already have. Tripod and time delayed shutter release. that is actually the best of all of them. you wil get no or at least very little movment that way.

your picture looks pretty good to me as is.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 16, 2006)

Daniel's suggestions are good. But, I'll take (partial) exception to #3.
As a former pro photog and, for many years, a competitive shooter, I learned the standard technique of controlling breathing (and to some extent heartbeat), is to inhale the partially  exhale. Shoot (camera or gun) within about 3 seconds.
Many of the new digi cams come with a stabilization feature that is quite good.
The big mystery is why the mid range cameras do not have cable release capabilities.


----------

